# Quote Request



## SteveM (Aug 6, 2002)

Jon - Is the correct method for getting a quote on a 2003 330i through the website, or should I just send Franco an email? Do I need a secret decoder ring or do I just mention that I'm user SteveM on Bimmerfest or does it even matter?

I may be ready to order by the end of October (finally). 

Thanks,


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

SteveM said:


> *Jon - Is the correct method for getting a quote on a 2003 330i through the website, or should I just send Franco an email? Do I need a secret decoder ring or do I just mention that I'm user SteveM on Bimmerfest or does it even matter?
> 
> I may be ready to order by the end of October (finally).
> 
> Thanks, *


Hey Steve,

How's it going?

You can choose from either of the following 2 options:

No Hassle Quote Request

-or-

Just send Franco Karzag  an email directly...

Definitely mention that you are a BimmerFest member in your
correspondence!

:thumbup:


----------



## SteveM (Aug 6, 2002)

*Oddball Colors*

Jon - I am doing fine, but slowly driving myself and my wife crazy with BMW issues....

The quote request is in the mail to Franco.

Is it possible to get an 03 330i in "Blue Water Metallic" or "Toledo Blue Metallic" (5 Series colors)? If so, is there an extra charge for these colors?

I'm just wondering because I really like silverish blue colors like the silver/blue offered on the Miata.

Thanks,


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Oddball Colors*



SteveM said:


> *Jon - I am doing fine, but slowly driving myself and my wife crazy with BMW issues....
> 
> The quote request is in the mail to Franco.
> 
> ...


I know that Toledo Blue is available for an extra $2K, however,
I haven't inquired about Blue Water...


----------



## SteveM (Aug 6, 2002)

Don't go out of your way to find out just yet. I'll go try to see both colors in the flesh this weekend and if I fall for one of them I'll post here.

  

Thanks again,


----------



## CarlosC (Aug 18, 2002)

Dont get Toledo Blue!!! That's a horrible color... you dont want it!!! 

Just kidding.... just trying to maintain a bit of exclusivity. (I have an 03' 325Ci on order in Toledo Blue.... it' soooo much better than Blue Water!)


----------

